# Surviving Edged Weapons



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

I've seen references to this video on the board before but just tonight saw it for the first time.

My judo/jujutsu instructor who is also a LEO showed this video to his self-defense classes he teaches at my university...

I was just wondering what people that have seen it thought about it.  Personally, I felt there were a lot of really good points that were made...but some stuff was just silly and had everybody laughing...

especially the guy that has absolutely nothing in his living room but a giant medieval type sword and opens the door and runs the officer through...it seemed more of a cheesy movie than an actual helpful demo of "what could happen"...all in all...i liked, i know my instructor's been showing it to his self defense class for years...it has a lot of good info...but if you're in the right frame of mind it can be really amusing too

also amusing is when they sent officers unrehearsed into a room with Don Inosanto...remind me to never attack him if he is in a room by himself with a knife...

just wondering everyone's thoughts


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 22, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> also amusing is when they sent officers unrehearsed into a room with Don Inosanto...remind me to never attack him if he is in a room by himself with a knife...
> 
> just wondering everyone's thoughts


 
I'll haveta find some way to see the video just for that part.


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

oops...just realized i wrote mr. inosanto's name as don instead of dan...too late to edit...but it was still great to watch


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 22, 2004)

I've never seen the video (I'd like to) but from what I've heard it's s'posed to be pretty good, and is pretty widely used in LEO training.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 22, 2004)

I watched the film it was required as part of the Sedgwick County Sheriff Academy Training course. The surprise I got was when Dan was sitting in the room and the officer walked in with a loaded pistol and drawn pointing at Dan.  Dan was still able to take the officer and the officer never even fired the weapon. That is why we had a 10 foot rule. 


You can use deadly force at 10 feet plus the length of the edged weapon. It was our SOP at the Sheriff Dept.


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 22, 2004)

It's a good video and yes, at times, over the top.  I think the point of those scenarios is to instill in LEO or any viewer that "hey, you never know" because (if I remember correctly) all of those scenarios were based on real incidents.  Outrageous, yes.  Impossible, no unfortunately.  I remember a thread that was based on a sword wielding 'crazy' in England I think.

The MOST important message that I took from that film was that in a real street situation you have to keep in mind that anything can happen.  You can't specifically train for everything, but you can learn to control the distance and positioning (even as a civilian) to neutralize some of the possibilities and the 'reactionary gap' to buy yourself time to run or observe and respond well.

It was low budget, but the injured officer near the end calling in help while laying there, stabbed and going into shock was really sobering....


----------



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

Good video.  The crazy guy with the glass was what made me kinda queezy.


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah...it was convenient that he never noticed the other officer walk around him...


----------



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't remember a lot of specifics about it.  Just that crazy guy cutting his fingers with a big chunk of broken glass.  And Dan Inosanto being very impressive.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2004)

I remember watching that video when I was an LE Explorer scout in high school.  I didn't know Dan Inosanto from anybody, but even I was saying "Don't wrestle him!"  (I assume that was Dan I, I just remember his hand pistoning back and forth stabbing the cop about 40 times.)

Wasn't Leo Gaje in that video as well?  Or did he just act as a technical advisor?

I think I retained the 21 foot rule from that, and I remember some of the scenarios, pretty good for being 16 years ago.

Lamont


----------



## The Sarg (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, GM Leo was in the video. He was showing the different ways of deploying the knife if I remember correctly, and showing how fast it can be deployed. He was quite young looking then!

I thought that all and all it was a decent video. Informative anyways.

The Sarg.


----------



## 8253 (Sep 27, 2004)

Saw the video in the academy.  It was informational, but left too much open territory in my opinion.


----------



## bignick (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah...but the 21 foot range was really interesting...you don't think a knife attacker would have that type of range...that kinda opens your eyes..


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2004)

The video, IMO, brought out many good points.  I feel that it showed just how dangerous a knife can be, and how quickly distance can be closed.  

I've had discussions about gun vs. knife with people before.  I usually get a split response.  The thing about the knife is you don't need alot of training to use it.  Not saying that training isn't important, but you can give a knife to a child and they can swing it and cut you.  

Mike


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 27, 2004)

I have told many people I would rather face someone using a gun rather than a knife. The Knife is very good weapon very versitile in direction and movement while the gun is linear in its attack. Once the gun is pointed away from you your chance of getting hurt is greatly reduced. However if you deflect the knife a trained artist can whip back on you and cut you in a bad way.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 27, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> yeah...but the 21 foot range was really interesting...you don't think a knife attacker would have that type of range...that kinda opens your eyes..


 
I've known quite a few people that have a pretty good rush range. And I supposed having a gun pointed at you would do nothing but aid speed (if you were stupid enough to do anything other than surrender).


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 27, 2004)

Knives are my worst case scenario.  Guns are generally much easier to deal with and work almost in reverse:

Knife - I want to be as far as possible, preferrably running the other way.

Gun - I am going to close the distance as fast as possible.  Very difficult to effectively use even a pistol at close range, as compared to a knife and most other melée weapons; whereas if I 'leg it', especially if I don't jink, I just make myself an easy target.. albeit one getting smaller as I run.

Essentially, knife is close range, so go long.  Gun is long range, close.

Just the old principle of don't fight your opponent's fight but applied to specific weapons.

John


----------

